# bear creek by foot



## iceoiler (Apr 11, 2011)

Going up to the cabin next weekend, i usually just trout fish the pine from morning to night, i cant bring my boat up so i was wondering if i can get to bear creek by foot, and where can i do this, and is beer creek wadable? looking to see if i can do a morning of salmon fishing? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## big_phish (Jan 1, 2009)

It's been a few years since I've fished Bear Creek but I remember it being a deep river with multiple access points. I wouldn't recommend wading. I believe if you take river road, you can hit a couple of them. There are signs that will point you in the right direction. Good luck.


----------



## tcriver (Nov 3, 2008)

i doubt if there is any salmon in bear creek yet,i would stick to the big river for them,there should be some browns around in the creek,pm sent for access points


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

No Salmon in BC. It's too warm. Might wanna try that other trib to the south on the other side of the Big. I here it is stacked up.

Oh, and better take some heavy gear. The fish are runnin big this year.


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

anyone know if any good numbers of salmon have moved up into the rivers..pm's are more than welcome..i dont want any info on a hot hole..just somewhere i can get one fish for the house..thanks guys


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

wow,lol please read between the lines.


----------

